# Weird Square D breaker...



## MDShunk

Here's some more views:


----------



## frenchelectrican

Marc , 

That breaker i try to rember what that one called but i know it was before the QO series do show up.

IMO if i recalled i think i did see that at least twice in 15 years in USA side so that is very instering oddball breaker.

I dont know if they have any marking on the breaker but i am pretty sure it was used on 120/240 system.

I did look at the photo twice to make sure i was not thinking a ole OX [ oddball kind ] breaker so i guessing that was in late 50'- early 60's era design.

if you get a modern QO single pole breaker and that old breaker i am sure the mounting is pretty simuair but hard to say if i am right with this one.

Merci, Marc


----------



## MDShunk

Yes, Marc, is mounts like a QOB, but it's twice as long. It's got a handle like the Q1 and A1 series, but that's not what it is. It's definately not XO, because I've got plenty of them. The very large lug size makes me wonder if this wasn't intended for a 48VDC system originally? Hard to say. I knew that when the very aged Square D rep was stumped, I was replacing the panel. I should have pried the plate off the panel way back when. Oh well, water under the bridge now. Doesn't really matter at this point, but I just came across this box of breakers today and thought I'd snap some pics to share. Thought maybe someone would have a _Eureka!_ moment.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Marc ,, 

Now you mention 48 Volts DC system yes i did rember it now they used to listed in the catalog book sometime back i did recalled it stated it was used on 48 v system i think only place still using the 48 volt system is the telephone company.

Merci, Marc


----------



## MDShunk

frenchelectrican said:


> Now you mention 48 Volts DC system yes i did rember it now they used to listed in the catalog book sometime back i did recalled it stated it was used on 48 v system i think only place still using the 48 volt system is the telephone company.


That's what I always thought about these. The big lug on the 20 amp breakers really bothered me. This panel was in an automobile repair garage (Chrysler dealer). I sorta always wondered if the original contractor back when might have installed the wrong panel? Sooner or later, someone will chime in who recognizes these things.


----------



## jmaotto

Is that an XO breaker?


----------



## drsparky

Old old thread.


----------



## Rudeboy

jmaotto said:


> Is that an XO breaker?


might not hurt to read the thread. Shunk clearly stated that it's not an XO, way back when.
Welcome to the forum.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk

Rudeboy said:


> might not hurt to read the thread. Shunk clearly stated that it's not an XO, way back when.
> Welcome to the forum.
> :thumbsup:


Someone told me some time ago what that breaker is, but I forget already. For some reason "AN" sticks in my mind.


----------



## MikeySq

I have one in my van actually i think the sticker is on it I'll have to dig it out and see what it says,I see these all the time but, of a 3 pole 3 phase type. Hussmann Refrigeration in Canada used these in equipment they built in the late 60's to the 70's

Mike


----------



## WIREDOG

The original breaker in question is a squre d "e-frame" line breaker. It pre dates qo by a few decades. Rare gem! Unique find


----------



## jmellc

A friend forwarded this to me. I've been looking for Square D "CB" type breakers, but these aren't the ones. I'm going soon to a surplus place to see if they have them. I assume CB is the type. Only info on panel is model #CB-....... .


----------



## oldtimer

frenchelectrican said:


> Marc ,
> 
> That breaker i try to rember what that one called but i know it was before the QO series do show up.
> 
> IMO if i recalled i think i did see that at least twice in 15 years in USA side so that is very instering oddball breaker.
> 
> I dont know if they have any marking on the breaker but i am pretty sure it was used on 120/240 system.
> 
> I did look at the photo twice to make sure i was not thinking a ole OX [ oddball kind ] breaker so i guessing that was in late 50'- early 60's era design.
> 
> if you get a modern QO single pole breaker and that old breaker i am sure the mounting is pretty simuair but hard to say if i am right with this one.
> 
> Merci, Marc


 I think you mean SqD X O  breakers. These are not X O breakers. I have seen these breakers before also, but I do not know why they were designed like that. Anyone know?


----------

